# Highest yielding shares



## w.m.buch@bigpond (9 March 2008)

Thought it might be intersting to have a post with the high yielders
especially in the recent markets.
Friday 7th March
BBI $0.915 Divi $0.15 = 16.39%
BBP $1.51 Divi $0.27 = 17.88%
Im sure there are lots lets see what they are


----------



## vishalt (9 March 2008)

I would be careful if I were you. 

Those BNB asset holders may burn under debt pressure and that type of a dividend won't be sustainable for long if the funds aren't actually getting any capital. 

That goes for the banks too, SGB cannot be paying $2 dividends a year at $20, there will be some dividend from the banks I bet.


----------



## ROE (9 March 2008)

w.m.buch@bigpond said:


> Thought it might be intersting to have a post with the high yielders
> especially in the recent markets.
> Friday 7th March
> BBI $0.915 Divi $0.15 = 16.39%
> ...




Just remember this simple rule, anything that offer yield 2-3% better than bank deposit also offer a lot of risk ....that risk include lose your capital 
Even if you dont know anything about the stocks or what they do, go by this rule will keep you safe


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (9 March 2008)

Agree with above.........also instead of focussing on high yield stocks......try focussing on companies with high sustainable, recurring, growing earnings per share, who may wish to pay high yields......yields on their own are practically meaningless..


----------



## TheRage (12 March 2008)

vishalt said:


> I would be careful if I were you.
> 
> Those BNB asset holders may burn under debt pressure and that type of a dividend won't be sustainable for long if the funds aren't actually getting any capital.
> 
> That goes for the banks too, SGB cannot be paying $2 dividends a year at $20, there will be some dividend from the banks I bet.




Why not?

If banks currently have a payout ratio of 70% even if earnings are flat they can easily match dividend. Even if earnings are reduced all they have to do is what Telstra has been doing for many years and that is payout all earnings as a dividend. Not suggesting this is a good idea as without retained earnings there is no real growth and hence capital growth will lag and ultimately share price. However my point is banks will likely match dividend just to keep investors happy.


----------



## ROE (12 March 2008)

TheRage said:


> Why not?
> 
> If banks currently have a payout ratio of 70% even if earnings are flat they can easily match dividend. Even if earnings are reduced all they have to do is what Telstra has been doing for many years and that is payout all earnings as a dividend. Not suggesting this is a good idea as without retained earnings there is no real growth and hence capital growth will lag and ultimately share price. However my point is banks will likely match dividend just to keep investors happy.




Read  TLS earning again ...they borrowed to pay dividend hence taking the company deeper into the red each year.

Last year TLS take out a long term debt of 1 Billion for 10 years. Comes 10 years from now the bond holder want their capital back and of course during the 10 years they want their interest payment as well


----------



## TheRage (12 March 2008)

I was aware Telstra was borrowing to pay debt but did not want to complicate the issue and competely agree with your comments . 
The point I was trying to convey is that even without no earnings growth the banks can and probably will maintain dividend to keep shareholders happy.


----------



## ToddPowers (12 March 2008)

VPG - Valad Property Group - 12th March

Price - $0.82

Forecast Div. - 12.5c

Yield = 15.24%

DYOR.


----------



## gfresh (12 March 2008)

As stated above, yield isn't any measure that the business is sound.. 

Also in the current environment, unless profits are maintained at similar levels to last year, dividends may be significantly reduced, if not cut altogether. 

  DSF	  Deep Sea Fisheries Ltd	  190.48%
  CNP	  Centro Properties Group	  120.92%
  AFG	  Allco Finance Group Limited	  112.82%
  RRT	  Record Realty	  104.76%
  RAT	  Rubicon America Trust	  80.86%
  REU	  Rubicon Europe Trust Group	  70.36%
  AXQ	  Allco Max Securities & Mortgage Trust	  52.19%
  CIY	  City Pacific Limited	  46.15%
  CPK	  CP1 Limited	  43.90%
  MFI	  Mariner Financial Limited	  41.67%
  CER	  Centro Retail Group	  38.41%
  PBD	  Port Bouvard Limited	  36.90%
  LGD	  Legend Corporation Limited	  32.97%
  MRA	  Mariner American Property Income Trust	  31.59%
  AEZ	  APN/UKA European Retail Property Group	  30.94%
  EPY	  E-pay Asia Limited	  28.94%
  MIX	  Mirvac Industrial Trust	  22.41%
  IWI	  International Wine Investment Fund (The)	  21.05%
  RJT	  Rubicon Japanese Trust	  20.99%
  ABW	  Aurora Buy-Write Income Trust	  19.85%
  CCP	  Credit Corp Group Limited	  19.85%
  CEG	  CEC Group Limited	  19.67%
  TGP	  Trafalgar Corporate Group	  19.55%
  MPS	  MacarthurCook Property Securities Fund	  19.00%
  GLE	  GLG Corp Ltd	  18.73%
  MFT	  MFS Diversified Group	  18.32%
  ITD	  ITL Limited	  18.18%
  BLP	  Babcock & Brown Residential Land Partners Group	  17.56%
  CDF	  Commonwealth Diversified Share Fund	  16.93%
  APR	  API Fund	  16.37%
  MDT	  Macquarie DDR Trust	  16.08%
  FXI	  Fox Invest Limited	  16.00%
  BBI	  Babcock & Brown Infrastructure Group	  15.48%
  VPG	  Valad Property Group	  15.11%
  ASQ	  Asset Loans Ltd	  15.00%
  RNY	  Reckson New York Property Trust	  15.00%
  CDR	  Commander Communications Limited	  14.81%
  EIG	  European Investors Global Property Trust	  14.80%
  LEP	  ALE Property Group	  14.78%
  AEU	  Australian Education Trust	  14.42%
  VIR	  Viridis Clean Energy Group	  14.14%
  MCW	  Macquarie Countrywide Trust	  14.04%
  AGF	  AMP Capital China Growth Fund	  14.00%
  ILF	  ING Real Estate Community Living Group	  13.88%
  NAM	  Namoi Cotton Co-Operative Limited	  13.75%
  OPI	  Optima ICM Limited	  13.33%
  IEF	  ING Real Estate Entertainment Fund	  13.29%
  CWT	  Challenger Wine Trust	  13.28%
  HDF	  Hastings Diversified Utilities Fund	  13.26%
  ENV	  Envestra Limited	  13.24%
  TSO	  Tishman Speyer Office Fund	  13.18%
  VBP	  Van Eyk Blueprint Alternatives Plus	  13.18%
  MMA	  MMC Contrarian Limited	  13.11%
  MOF	  Macquarie Office Trust	  12.99%
  MMG	  Macquarie Media Group	  12.88%
  WAB	  Wallace Absolute Return Limited	  12.50%
  BBP	  Babcock & Brown Power	  12.38%
  BOL	  Boom Logistics Limited	  12.14%
  FUN	  Funtastic Limited	  11.89%
  BJT	  Babcock & Brown Japan Property Trust	  11.76%
  EZL	  Euroz Limited	  11.63%
  RCY	  Rivercity Motorway Group	  11.56%
  TCQ	  Trinity Group	  11.53%
  FKP	  FKP Property Group	  11.51%
  AEP	  Allco Equity Partners Limited	  11.50%
  CND	  Clarius Group Limited	  11.45%
  ABP	  Abacus Property Group	  11.40%
  IPA	  Indigo Pacific Capital Limited	  11.36%
  MPF	  Multiplex Acumen Property Fund	  11.28%
  MIT	  Mariner Pipeline Income Fund	  11.16%
  PMC	  Platinum Capital Limited	  11.11%
  RPG	  Raptis Group Limited	  11.11%
  CIF	  Challenger Infrastructure Fund	  11.09%
  CRT	  Consolidated Rutile Limited	  11.04%
  EBB	  Everest Babcock & Brown Limited	  10.92%
  MCG	  Macquarie Communications Infrastructure Group	  10.86%
  UCW	  Undercoverwear Limited	  10.83%
  FRI	  Finbar Group Limited	  10.81%
  TPF	  Timbercorp Primary Infrastructure Fund	  10.74%
  ATP	  Atlas South Sea Pearl Limited	  10.67%
  HHY	  Hastings High Yield Fund	  10.60%
  ALZ	  Australand Property Group	  10.55%
  APD	  APN Property Group Limited	  10.53%
  PRV	  Premium Investors Limited	  10.37%
  CCV	  Cash Converters International	  10.34%
  APA	  APA Group	  10.33%
  CAF	  Centrepoint Alliance Limited	  10.33%
  SLF	  SPDR S&P/ASX 200 Listed Property Fund	  10.26%
  MAFCA	  Multiplex Prime Property Fund	  10.22%
  GPT	  GPT Group	  10.21%
  ZFX	  Zinifex Limited	  10.19%
  CVC	  CVC Limited	  10.17%
  IOF	  ING Office Fund	  10.16%
  ABS	  A.B.C. Learning Centres Limited	  10.15%
  GJT	  Galileo Japan Trust	  10.04%
  ALF	  Australian Leaders Fund Limited	  10.00%
  AMH	  AMCIL Limited	  10.00%
  EPF	  Esplanade Property Fund	  10.00%
  IFM	  Infomedia Limited	  10.00%
  IPE	  ING Private Equity Access Limited	  10.00%
  MOC	  Mortgage Choice Limited	  10.00%
  MRZ	  Mirvac Real Estate Investment Trust	  10.00%


----------



## prawn_86 (12 March 2008)

How old is that list gfresh?

As RRT declared they wont pay a dividend, and im fairly sure DSF are no longer functioning (could be wrong though)


----------



## gfresh (12 March 2008)

Prawn: You're right, I think it's just going on last year's declared dividends and current price. So it's probably a bit of date. It may be a bit of a starting point. 

If anybody is a commsec customer, they can find it by clicking "news & research" -> "company research" (top menu) -> "advanced search tool", and then under the 'income' dropdown there is one for dividend yield. You can then narrow it down if you wish, then of course would need to check announcements to ensure what the current dividend is, or likely to be.


----------



## michael_selway (12 March 2008)

ROE said:


> Read  TLS earning again ...they borrowed to pay dividend hence taking the company deeper into the red each year.
> 
> Last year TLS take out a long term debt of 1 Billion for 10 years. Comes 10 years from now the bond holder want their capital back and of course during the 10 years they want their interest payment as well




Yes that sounds right, they pay dividends out of debt indirectly

What they should be doing is reduce the dividendpayout and then use it to pay off the debt to reduce risk of the business etc

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 26.2 29.8 31.6 35.7 
DPS 28.0 28.0 28.0 30.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## AS414 (16 December 2008)

Given the plumment in Macquarie Media shares I doubt we'll be seeing dividends at quite the same level as last year.  Yield is now at 77%!!

Some discussion here: http://business.theage.com.au/busin...at-macquarie-media-20081216-6z90.html?page=-1


----------



## tommymac (17 December 2008)

Personally I think there may be a few surprises (on the downside) when the next round of dividends are announced.

I cannot believe dividends will stay at the levels they are at when the world is expected to go into recession. Especially the banks, raising so much capital, will find it difficult to maintain dividends.


----------



## michael_selway (17 December 2008)

w.m.buch@bigpond said:


> Thought it might be intersting to have a post with the high yielders
> especially in the recent markets.
> Friday 7th March
> BBI $0.915 Divi $0.15 = 16.39%
> ...




Hm 17/12/08 prices:

BBI $0.08...
BBP $0.05...

Can dividend yield be a "buyers trap" sometimes?

*BBI - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS -2.1 3.2 4.4 3.5 
DPS 10.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 

BBP - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS -65.1 -3.4 -3.9 4.3 
DPS 13.0 0.0 2.0 2.1 *














> Date: 10/12/2008
> Author: Natasha Bita; Andrew Fraser
> Source: The Australian --- Page: 6
> A fall in global steel production has led to a dramatic slowdown in the numberof ships arriving at Queensland's Dalrymple Bay coal shipping terminal. Thenumber of vessels arriving in December 2008 fell to just 28, down from anaverage of between 50 and 55 vessels earlier in the year
> ...




thx

MS


----------



## nulla nulla (17 December 2008)

Published yield isn't any security now. As at 30 Sept 08 MOF was projecting an annual div of $0.09 with $0.0225 to be paid at the nedo of this quarter. This represented a yield of 33% on a $0.27 share. The div for this quarter has now been cancelled and the revised div for 2009 with the offer is now only $0.03pa which represents 15% on the offer price of $0.20 per share. One wonders what the next announcement will be.


----------



## Bushman (17 December 2008)

I agree; the higher the current yield, the poorer the position of the entity. 

If you are going to look for yield plays, go for banks, brown field infrastructure or large A-REITS that have refinanced. Look around the 10-15% mark. Banks are best bet IMO and they will also provide you with franking credits. 

Make no mistake - banks will make a mint in 12-18 months or so. All competition has disappeared (mortgage, foreign banks, securitisation, etc), wholesale funding rates are plummeting, term deposit rates are plummeting, yet business/mortgage rates are still +8%. Once commercial property markets bottom (i.e. the end of provisions), then profits wil sky rocket. 

The rest is all just fantasy and they are cutting distributions by the hour. MOF is a great example but there are many more.


----------

